# Clomid and 2ww side effects



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

First time I took clomid I also got a BFP, so I have no idea which symptoms were clomid and which were pg signs.

I'm 7dpo and already a gibbering wreck.  I'm extremely tired, occasional dizziness, a lot of nausea to the extent of nearly throwing up, occasional hot flushes (had a lot straight after taking clomid but had settled down), boobs heavy but not tender, nipples slightly sensitive with a darker edge to them and constantly erect (sorry tmi), also really bad cramps the evening of 5dpo (I thought AF was arriving very early) and a really strange tingling sensation to my hands.

I know all these are too early for pg symptoms.  What other 2ww symptoms have people had?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Lisa
the 2ww is truly awful.  Over the time I've been on clomid I've experienced every pregnany symptom going and still no BFP.  Clomid and pregnancy symptoms can be so similary.  I really hope yours are a good sign xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What dosage are you on Lilpalf? the only symptoms different to other months I have had are AF cramps, I'm assuming that it's because of Clomid!


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm on 50mg.  I dread to think what I would be like if I had a higher dose. 

It is just really confusing because obviously the last time I felt like this I was pregnant but I know that the chances of it happening on the 2nd cycle as well must be low.  If I had been like this before with a BFN, it would be easier now.


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

All those sounds similar to my 2ww symtoms last month and BFN.  I agree with flowerpot our bodies play such tricks on us making us have hope that they are pg symptoms.

     that they are true pg symptoms again for you though.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Lilpalf, what agony for you...hang in there.

Last cycle must have been a terrible rollercoaster, but Clomid obviously does work well for you and I believe our chances of sustaining a BFP from Clomid are better after the first cycle.


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Juniper.  I'm sure I will survive the 2ww and I hope that you are right about our bodies being better prepared after the 1st cycle.

Feeling very low about it all today, I just feel that it is absolutely useless to keep feeling so awful on clomid and then not getting a BFP.  I put off going back on the clomid for a few months (the m/c was in February) because I knew I would be totally crazy in the 2ww and that I will be devastated when I don't get pregnant.

We BDed on every relevant day according to my ff chart and I saw the fact that ovulation had occured on my tv scan and I started the 2ww very confidently but today I just think there isn't a cat in hells chance of this being our month.  The stupid thing is I know that my negative thoughts are probably a side effect of the clomid.

Sorry for moaning and thanks for listening.


----------

